# S7 Baugruppen



## Praktikus (21 November 2006)

wir haben wieder Sachen zu viel; siehe Anhang (Geräte stammen aus einem Fehlkauf; somit neuwertig)

Gruß

praktikus (rumoaldo@yahoo.de)


----------



## Bossi (27 November 2006)

Hi Praktikus schau mal in dein E-mail Postfach.


----------



## maxi (29 November 2006)

Habe evtl. immer Interesse an SM32/1/2/3 in 24V und 230V
Alle Arten von DI und DO.
Relais aber nur absolut neu, da mit gebrauchten Relaiskarten schon sehr bescheidene Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Sind die Baugruppen neu oder gebraucht?
Wenn gebraucht wo waren sie eingebaut?

Grüsse


----------

